# Annaba - Algeria | St. Augustine's city



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*ANNABA - ALGERIA*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ I really like that place; looks really amazing, very nice. Those old buildings of Annaba are great


----------



## ikops (Jun 12, 2008)

I must say I am pleasantly surprised.


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

christos-greece said:


> ^^ I really like that place; looks really amazing, very nice. Those old buildings of Annaba are great





ikops said:


> I must say I am pleasantly surprised.


Thanks.


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

http://www.panoramio.com/user/2912943?with_photo_id=21594468



http://www.panoramio.com/user/1078869?with_photo_id=34721615


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

Très belle ville! :cheers:


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

Algeria also has so many beautiful smaller towns. Loved the pix. Thanks


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

alitezar said:


> Algeria also has so many beautiful smaller towns. Loved the pix. Thanks


Thanks ali. :cheers:


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

http://www.panoramio.com/user/1573771?with_photo_id=9156107



http://www.panoramio.com/user/2737782?with_photo_id=21776615


----------



## Kameel02 (Dec 14, 2006)

FB


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

Rossignolneuf


----------



## YorkTown (May 15, 2009)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Really amazing, great photos from this town once again


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

DSC00095 par colinhwood, sur Flickr


DSC00094 par colinhwood, sur Flickr


a city under construction par MerioumiSun, sur Flickr


Snake beach par MerioumiSun, sur Flickr


Une ville, une promenade, un souvenir .. par MerioumiSun, sur Flickr

_Saint Augustin Church_

site romain, algerie par berdsabah, sur Flickr


100_0385 par berdsabah, sur Flickr





































By wald el bled


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

French Cultural Center of Annaba














































http://www.ccfannaba.org


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

Seraϊde, Algeria  par Gonz Ferolino, sur Flickr


Seraϊde, Algeria  par Gonz Ferolino, sur Flickr


http://www.panoramio.com/photo/70289669


Youths approaching par dimba83, sur Flickr


annaba by night par dimba83, sur Flickr









Gilles Vadon https://picasaweb.google.com/111252463004822868877









Gilles Vadon https://picasaweb.google.com/111252463004822868877









Gilles Vadon https://picasaweb.google.com/111252463004822868877


Séraïdi - Hôtel El Mountazah par dimba83, sur Flickr


----------



## FlavorOfAlgeria (Jan 25, 2012)

My town +1


----------



## algeriAholic (Sep 16, 2012)

Annaba by night par lola khalfa, sur Flickr


CAM00115 par bileldjeghiour, sur Flickr


CAM00119 par bileldjeghiour, sur Flickr


Basilique Saint Augustin, Annaba, Algérie par Philippe Marquand Photography, sur Flickr


Basilique Saint Augustin, Annaba, Algérie par Philippe Marquand Photography, sur Flickr


Museum Garden, Hippo Regis, Annaba, Algeria par Carl Burton 2011, sur Flickr


Night View Annaba par ALouhi, sur Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/pousspouss38/7620679744/sizes/l/in/photostream/


Annaba par ALouhi, sur Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/pousspouss38/7620679916/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

DSC_0139 par kackzor, sur Flickr


Faleh Bouloudenine https://www.facebook.com/faleh.bouloudenine


Duo de Photographes https://www.facebook.com/PhotographieEnDuo









Faleh Bouloudenine https://www.facebook.com/faleh.bouloudenine


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

2013-06-30 08.15.14 par 7-bc, sur Flickr

Annaba, Basilique Saint-Augustin by 7-bc, on Flickr


IMG_8570 par lunar-1, sur Flickr


Annaba par enrikobeese, sur Flickr


la plage Toche, avril 2014 par lunar-1, sur Flickr


Annaba par lunar-1, sur Flickr


----------

